# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  kick boxing

## fitguy

i was wondering if kick boxing is easy to learn specially at an old age??also is there anything useful that i can read about it online?

----------


## Brown Ninja

It's a ton of fun and not hard to pick up as well. Super good for cardio

----------


## Brown Ninja

where are you thinking of taking classes?

----------


## godkilla

kickboxing freaking rules and there is gyms for all levels, atleast where i come from. all the way from hardcore make you throw up first class and never come back too ricky blakes thai bo!

----------


## fitguy

is it a lot of cardio cause i limit my cardio to nothing since i am a hardgainer

----------


## tub_of_goo

it is what you put into it. The more you push yourself, the more you get out of it. If you choose to take it slow, that is fine, go at your own pace so you dont get hurt. Endurance and flexability will go up.

----------


## fitguy

will it affect my gains?

----------


## Brown Ninja

not if you eat and continue to lift. You should be just fine

----------


## StritationOrBust

How old are you? It is great for cardio and a lot of fun as these guys said. Not exactly great on your legs though. Snap kicks can wear on your knees after a time. Joint injury and over training are probably the biggest problems with martial arts in general. But this can be avoided if you find the right instructor for your needs. If you 21 and crazy gungho then you can find the guy for you. If you are 65 and a retired history professor you might want to consider some tai chi instead.

----------


## reardbandit

Well said by all so far. Kickboxing is just like anything else, you will get out of it what you put into it. Find a good coach somewhere and start wailing away. I have a hard time gaining weight too but I continue to box, BJJ, and Thai as much as I can. You just have to eat like a horse. If you are awake, there should be a fork in your mouth

----------


## Flagg

I started kickboxing two weeks ago and I freaking love it. The cardio for it is insane!

----------

